
Illinois Drives People Away - SQL2219
https://www.wsj.com/articles/illinois-drives-people-away-1513125224
======
bob_theslob646
Paywalled, but similar gist to things written about it in the past.

>The Prairie State lost a record $4.75 billion in adjusted gross income to
other states in the 2015 tax year, according to recently IRS data released.
That’s up from $3.4 billion in the prior year. Many of the migrants were
retirees who often flock to balmier climes. But millennials accounted for more
than a third of the net outflow in tax returns.

What is happening? Due to the state being broke, it turns out that this does
not make it that attractive for most people to want to live their for 1) fear
of rising taxes and 2) economic opportunities

>This helps explain why Illinois’s economy has been stagnant, growing a meager
0.9% on an inflation-adjusted annual basis since 2012—the slowest in the Great
Lakes and half as fast as the U.S. overall. This year nearly 100,000
individuals have left the Illinois labor force. The University of Illinois
Flash Economic Index, which measures corporate earnings and investment as well
as personal income, hit a five-year low in October.

